# Vacuum pump leak, outer shell help



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

I need to replace not the entire thing but the outside cover (gasket inside) of it. It appears to be leaking. I went to VW dealer last night and they said VW doesn't make a gasket for that area. There is an o-ring for the inside part but that isn't what I need. Hard to believe VW doesn't make a gasket for this area. Does anyone know where to find an aftermarket gasket or am I stuck using Permatex?? Pleas see image:


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

I know someone out there has to have gone through this already. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (rdjr74)*

Hmm, can you purchase just the vacuum pump cover (assuming it includes the o-ring seal)? Whatever you do, do not use permatex.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why not permatex. Isn't that what they make the stuff for??? Reason??? Thanks


----------



## REV HRD (May 5, 2011)

*Vacuum Pump Leak*

Did you replace the new pump, or replace the seal? Mine is leaking, but still now sure it's the Oring or the seal under the cover... It's mess since oil all over the tranny, and under... Please advise if you have the same problem....




rdjr74 said:


> I need to replace not the entire thing but the outside cover (gasket inside) of it. It appears to be leaking. I went to VW dealer last night and they said VW doesn't make a gasket for that area. There is an o-ring for the inside part but that isn't what I need. Hard to believe VW doesn't make a gasket for this area. Does anyone know where to find an aftermarket gasket or am I stuck using Permatex?? Pleas see image:


----------



## RS1Jettawagon (Sep 27, 2010)

*Same Problem*

Same problem:banghead: 
has anyone found out if the cover seal/oring is available?


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Back from the dead! All I did was buy some liquid seal stuff. Just make sure the oil is coming from there in the first place. These engines blow oil through the air flow system anyways. Built that way.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am having the same issue with oil coming out from the vacuum cover.

Am I able to take off the metal cover and just replace the o-ring?? Will that mess anything else up. Is it as simple as taking the cover off and installing a new o-ring? I already purchased the oring from ECS tuning.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Pfar54 said:


> I am having the same issue with oil coming out from the vacuum cover.
> 
> Am I able to take off the metal cover and just replace the o-ring?? Will that mess anything else up. Is it as simple as taking the cover off and installing a new o-ring? I already purchased the oring from ECS tuning.
> 
> ...


The oring you purchased goes on the other side of the vacuum pump where it goes into the cam chain cover. The seal to the outer plate is not available to purchase. It's not a round oring, it's a seal that is actually shaped similar to the cover. You can see the seal in the video below.

Your only options are to use some type of sealant goop where it is leaking, or replace the vacuum pump.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

low_passat said:


> The oring you purchased goes on the other side of the vacuum pump where it goes into the cam chain cover. The seal to the outer plate is not available to purchase. It's not a round oring, it's a seal that is actually shaped similar to the cover. You can see the seal in the video below.
> 
> Your only options are to use some type of sealant goop where it is leaking, or replace the vacuum pump.



Thanks for the response. Is it all one piece for the vacuum pump? Just take out the 5 torx bolts and then remove the whole thing?

What kind of sealant would you recommend? I think I will replace the o-ring and try that first before I spend hundreds of dollars on a stupid pump.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Pfar54 said:


> Thanks for the response. Is it all one piece for the vacuum pump? Just take out the 5 torx bolts and then remove the whole thing?
> 
> What kind of sealant would you recommend? I think I will replace the o-ring and try that first before I spend hundreds of dollars on a stupid pump.


Yes, it's one piece. The 5 screw just hold the cover on. There are 3 other screws that secure it to the cam chain cover. 

As for sealant, I really don't know. When mine was leaking I just changed out the pump. There is a new revision, p/n 06D145100H. It has a smooth cover plate. That's one way to tell the difference.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks.

I can't believe how much those pumps are...

Anyone know about a good sealant to use or anywhere to get a pump new? Obviously ebay may have some used ones, but anywhere else? Besides a junk yard too.


----------



## Pfar54 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pfar54 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can't believe how much those pumps are...
> 
> Anyone know about a good sealant to use or anywhere to get a pump new? Obviously ebay may have some used ones, but anywhere else? Besides a junk yard too.


Anyone?


----------



## Paul902 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hmmm, might be worth a shot contacting a local Audi dealer to see if they can get it. If not, I noticed that ECS has a large selection of oil pan sealants. Give them a call and see what they recommend. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/Sealant/2#Engine:Gaskets_-and-_Seals:Oil_Pan


----------



## artsr2002 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the same issue on my brother's 2008 Passat. Its leaking a bit from the plate that goes on the outside. Not about to pay for a whole new pump just because the seal has bit the dust. Ordered some o-ring cord and will replace the o-ring myself. Thanks.


----------



## Paul902 (Oct 10, 2007)

If your O-ring is not split, knicked, etc, but is just seeping, a product worth a try is Dow-Corning Molykote 55. It is a special O-ring lubricant that gently swells the rubber O-ring to ensure a positive seal. Apply the Molykote 55 all around the original O-ring, reattach the cover, then let it sit a while to do its thing before starting the car.


----------



## Bruce Malter (Dec 11, 2000)

*Gaskets Now available*

Found the gaskets required to reseal the vacuum pump. 

They sell direct, ebay and Amazon.

https://www.rkxtech.com/collections/vacuum-pump-repair

I am not endorsing the product, only letting folks know it is available.

sightlinereaders.com for reading glasses that work great for working on cars.


----------

